# Budget build buggy



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Started out with a totalled trooper with a ITEC engine tubing out the original frame trying to find a straight axle front for it 








—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## BamaSam (Sep 3, 2011)

Talk to Shirl or Byron Parnell, They may be able to help with the axle


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

U have a contact # you can pm me

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Working on the dash










—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I almost forgot about this little thread, buggy has came a long way I don't have any recent pics but here's some after we converted it over to straight axle , it now has Toyota axles front and rear and sitting on about 12" of lift over stock, homebrew traction bars and home brew OTT steering still trying to talk him into redoing the roll cage pics were before we built the rear lift future plans include gears rear spool paint and 37" tires


----------

